# Florent Pietrus



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I saw him in a Euro-league game the other day. How come nobody talks about him going pro. Everyone has his brother going in the first round, but he is better than his brother! Anyone else seen him?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, he might be better than his brother, but only on Euroleague level. Mickael is a 6-6 SG, what is ideal. Florent, though, is a 6-7 PF, what's very undersized for NBA standarts on PF. He reminds me of Donnell Harvey (with his body). His size explains why he's in nobody's mock draft.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

There was an interesting debate about Flo in our national weekly Bible "Basket News" : could he jump in the NBA.

Rob Meuers said " No. He is already at the peak of his game. He scores because of his athlecism, not of his balling talents. He is too small and has no progress margin. He doesn' post up and scores all of his point because of his speed. He is undersized for a 4, and hasn't the range of a 3."

Some French coach said that he is already at the level of Malik Rose and that he can a Bo Outlaw in a lot of franchise. 

My opinion is that Flo is really an atlhete, a superb body, but his game is really weak in terms of fundamentals. He has the spped the coordination...but he isn't a complete ball player. So the NBA, I do not believe in it !


----------

